

America's Unwanted Ivy Leaguers Are Flocking to India - kumarm
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/americas-unwanted-ivy-leaguers-flocking-210634992.html

======
thoman23
Wow, any system that brings in the brightest from around the world to be
educated at Harvard or Stanford but then can't find a way to keep them here
for work is very broken.

~~~
melling
The reality is that this is a positive thing. India's economy could be the
next modern miracle if enough people start companies and create another
Silicon Valley in Mumbia or New Delhi.

